# HR24/200: Can two remotes be used to control one receiver?



## HX_Guy (Sep 3, 2011)

I want to run one receiver to two TVs (common wall)...I have one TV connected via HDMI and the other via Component and it works fine (same image on both TVs). I only use one TV at a time but I need to have two remotes, one in one room and one in the other. 

Currently I have just one remote setup for RF..can I add another RF remote? Or an IR remote? How do I go about setting it up?


----------



## MacUserG (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes. If you have two directv remotes capable of RF you can set both to RF mode and control the receiver and a separate tv. Use the onscreen information to put the second remote in RF mode the same way you did the first. 

If you are using the newer HR24 dvr you can't use the auto set up on the receiver to program the tv mode on the second remote. You will have to manually program the switch by using the remote code(s) for your brand of tv. If you dont have a source for the list, just google directv remote codes.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Once the receiver is changed to RF, you can do the following commands for as many RF remotes as you like. Before starting, press the dash "-" key on the remote to see the last 6 digits of the receiver id.

1. slider at top to dtv 
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9 6 1
4. press CH UP 
5. enter the last 6 digits of the receiver's ID
6. press SELECT button


----------



## HX_Guy (Sep 3, 2011)

Great guys, thanks. Where is the best place to get a second RF remote?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

HX_Guy said:


> Great guys, thanks. Where is the best place to get a second RF remote?


If you have to have it right now then Best Buy. If you can wait a few days you can order a backlit one off of directv.com.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

The NFL remotes on directv.com are RF capable:

NFL Remotes


----------



## MacUserG (Mar 29, 2008)

EBay. You can get "buy now" ones for a few bucks with free shipping. Just match the number in the upper right hand corner of your current RF capable remote at get that. I've gotten several with no problems.


----------

